# What is your biggest question about a happy marriage or relationship?



## mariah (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi ,

I am hoping the members of this forum can help me with something that is important to me.

I need your advice!

I'm putting the finishing touches on a new product called "How to Make Marriage Work," and want to make sure that I don't leave anything out.

So, will you let me know your biggest question about how to make a marriage work.
It could be anything... even if you think it's silly.

Please go here to type in your question...
Take a Survey | Marriage

Thanks so much for your help!

M


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

Mariah,

See my thread in the general area about to to fail at marriage.

Wish I knew how to make marriage work.

Mark


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Build up each other with THANK YOU

First, we have to know that we are not perfect, we have faults. But just like a few black spots on a piece of paper, please don't focus on the black spots even though they are very obvious. 

Say THANK YOU whenever he or she does something good for you.

That's what I hear all the time: 
Thank you for marring me!
Thank you for cooking delicious dinner!
Thank you for making our apartment so beautiful!
Thank you for buying this for me!
Thank you for giving me such a wonderful life! 
Thank you for understanding me!
Thank you for giving me this wonderful BJ.
Thank you for doing this for me!
Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!!!!!!
Whenever I hear THANK YOU from my husband, he encourages me to be a better wife and do a better job and try harder to make him a happy man. 

I say the same things to him. Just different words.

Appreciation of each other is very important for our marriages.


----------

